# Central Massachusetts



## jonw440 (Dec 26, 2002)

If anybody needs a sub for emergancy work... give me an email.


----------



## jonw440 (Dec 26, 2002)

92 Bronco Auto tranny 7 1/2' Meyer plow Good truck for tight places......
(978)355-4524 Ask for Jon


----------

